# Here you go Dave



## spookyload (Jan 30, 2004)

I am sure you have seen this, and are likely the high bidder.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

spookyload said:


> I am sure you have seen this, and are likely the high bidder.



I did see that. Very cool........ I finished my 753 last night and took it for a spin. That sweater would go great with it....


----------

